# Lets see your Bow!!



## Liv2Hunt8

2009 Bowtech Captain
Limbdriver
Limbsaver Stab
Extreme 3 pin sight
Kwikee Quivers
G5 Striker Broadheads


----------



## Jared Les




----------



## pvoltmer

Only pic I have of it right now.

See sig. for details..


----------



## Jared Les

Some better pics


----------



## N7709K

Jared, your scope looks a little tilted.... you may wanna fix that


----------



## Ignition kid

Another one of these threads!? Me seriously need to make one of these an official sticky somehow so we aren't doing this just about quarterly a year. Heres mine as it is right now with the new string on it. Who knows how I got that thing to stay on the wall like that 
Mathews Z7 65# 25" (current draw length and weight, needs to be 27" and will be 70# soon)
Easton Axis N-Fused 400 (will be Axis FMJ 400's when draw length gets changed)
Viper Diamondback H1000 5 pin .019 sight
Sims Mini S-coil stabilizer
QAD Ultra Rest HD
Mathews T5 Quiver
Muzzy MX-3 100 grain broadheads
Scott Little Goose release


----------



## s4 shooter

2011 contender elite in green 



i will have pics soon I'm picking it up today


----------



## x-hunta

s4 shooter said:


> 2011 contender elite in green
> 
> 
> 
> i will have pics soon I'm picking it up today


I hate you...lol


----------



## hunter14

2011 Athens Accomplic 34

Wicked bow! If you have the chance to shoot one, do it!


----------



## Jared Les

N7709K said:


> Jared, your scope looks a little tilted.... you may wanna fix that


Yeah I know I can only finger tighten the scope because they give you a round nut with specialty scopes, so it moves around a bit after a few shots. I don't know who thought that "brilliant" idea up. I'm going to get a different nut for it.


----------



## N7709K

sounds good... get two nuts for it when you get em


----------



## s4 shooter

here is the new bow


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> sounds good... get two nuts for it when you get em


 sorry that just sounded wrong


----------



## Ignition kid

s4 shooter said:


> here is the new bow


now we all hate you  JK, sweet looking bow, congrats to the guys that have money


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Pickin up my new hunting bow today... after i get out of this stupid saturday school!! 
2010 PSE Vendetta XL


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Pickin up my new hunting bow today... after i get out of this stupid saturday school!!
> 2010 PSE Vendetta XL


man what is it with everybody getting bows now, I guess I need to get a job here (I really want to).
Right now I am taking a break since I am taking my learners permit courses online today so I can drive.


----------



## s4 shooter

Ignition kid said:


> man what is it with everybody getting bows now, I guess I need to get a job here (I really want to).
> Right now I am taking a break since I am taking my learners permit courses online today so I can drive.


you can take that online ?????


----------



## Ignition kid

s4 shooter said:


> you can take that online ?????


 yep, the only thing I can't do is get my actual permit card or whatever unless I go to the actual place where they normally do the classes and everything.


----------



## s4 shooter

Ignition kid said:


> yep, the only thing I can't do is get my actual permit card or whatever unless I go to the actual place where they normally do the classes and everything.


so you still need to go to some class in order to get your permit 

so just the test is online


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

here they are:

2010 Elite XLR:
Doinker Fatty stabs
Copper John A.N.T.S sight
Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest
54# 26.75 draw
Easton Fatboy arrows

2010 PSE Vendetta XL
B-Stinger stabs
HHA sight
Limbdriver rest
55# 26.5 draw
X-Weave arrows


----------



## dwagaman

Haven't taken a photo yet...but >>>>>


----------



## hoytarcherygal

thats sweet! the green looks awesome!


s4 shooter said:


> here is the new bow


----------



## kegan

Pics of what I'm building/shooting is on my site in the signature


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

Dylan, holy crap! you got that PSE pretty fast! Is it all dialed in? $450?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

nahh not dialed in Ryan, gettin it dialed in tomorrow after school, and yep $450


----------



## Ignition kid

s4 shooter said:


> so you still need to go to some class in order to get your permit
> 
> so just the test is online


 correct


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> here they are:
> 
> 2010 Elite XLR:
> Doinker Fatty stabs
> Copper John A.N.T.S sight
> Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest
> 54# 26.75 draw
> Easton Fatboy arrows
> 
> 2010 PSE Vendetta XL
> B-Stinger stabs
> HHA sight
> Limbdriver rest
> 55# 26.5 draw
> X-Weave arrows


 sweet bows you got there, I am also jealous of how clean your archery room looks. Our has all kinds of "non-archery" junk laying around it and we still haven't finished our archery room yet which I really want to finish.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Ignition kid said:


> sweet bows you got there, I am also jealous of how clean your archery room looks. Our has all kinds of "non-archery" junk laying around it and we still haven't finished our archery room yet which I really want to finish.


thanks, but our room is not that clean, our general archery bench is always cluttered, and the bench with our arrow saw, bow press, and draw board is always crowded.


----------



## Dwill

Our bow room is normally always a mess..but a few weeks ago we added some huge shelfs and now all the clutter is gone so its really clean


----------



## countryboy173

Here are a couple different ones of my Accomplice 34. One is with my Dads exceed, and my old stabillizers, and one is with my old Mathews. Btw, the pink side bar sticker is gone :wink:


----------



## hunter14

your dad's exceed looks awesome, I want it!


----------



## SET THE HOOK

hunter14 said:


> your dad's exceed looks awesome, I want it!


fanboy! lol


----------



## Aaron Groce

hey greg ya know ya wana five me that red one lol or sell


----------



## hunter14

SET THE HOOK said:


> fanboy! lol


No, because Athens builds a mean bow!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

so does Elite!!!


----------



## hunter14

were not having this convo here, facebook.


----------



## N7709K

Jared, 

any reason you went with cam.5+ over spirals?


----------



## s4 shooter

Aaron Groce said:


> hey greg ya know ya wana five me that red one lol or sell


the red one is now a backup bow


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> thanks, but our room is not that clean, our general archery bench is always cluttered, and the bench with our arrow saw, bow press, and draw board is always crowded.


 ya that's about how our is right now especially since half the stuff in there in not archery related and the 1 table/ work bench we have in there is also our reloading table and of course it's in our garage and most of our archery stuff is in a big tackle box so when we go on a hunting trip we take the box with us so if we need to do a simple repair on a bow that doesn't require it being put in a press we can fix it.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Ignition kid said:


> ya that's about how our is right now especially since half the stuff in there in not archery related and the 1 table/ work bench we have in there is also our reloading table and of course it's in our garage and most of our archery stuff is in a big tackle box so when we go on a hunting trip we take the box with us so if we need to do a simple repair on a bow that doesn't require it being put in a press we can fix it.


thats how we used to be. then we got that room.


----------



## Jared Les

N7709K said:


> Jared,
> 
> any reason you went with cam.5+ over spirals?


I was hoping I'd grow a bit more, so I thought mods made sense :wink: One day I might switch to spirals


----------



## N7709K

Yeah, spirals are nicer.

i got some good pics of my burner up on facebook


----------



## s4 shooter

N7709K said:


> Yeah, spirals are nicer.
> 
> i got some good pics of my burner up on facebook


yah i got spirals on my new bow they are way better then the cam 1/2 plus


----------



## N7709K

gonna see how fuel cams are, but i may be putting spirals on the AE


----------



## Jared Les

N7709K said:


> Yeah, spirals are nicer.
> 
> i got some good pics of my burner up on facebook


For sure, it just seems like a waste to buy new cams every year when cam 1/2 is still a nice system.


----------



## N7709K

Yeah, when you stop growing, give spirals a try.

Do you have the low letoff mods on your cams?


----------



## s4 shooter

N7709K said:


> gonna see how fuel cams are, but i may be putting spirals on the AE


 people have told me the fuel cams are like the C2 cam not as hot as the spirals but a hard wall


----------



## N7709K

to me, fuel seem more like a revamped tuned up xtr.. with less valley and a little harder wall


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

any other schnazzy bows out there?


----------



## N7709K

I'm setting my am35 up one last time and gonna see if i can stick something with it this fall yet


----------



## s4 shooter

N7709K said:


> to me, fuel seem more like a revamped tuned up xtr.. with less valley and a little harder wall


i have been told that as well


----------



## Jared Les

N7709K said:


> Yeah, when you stop growing, give spirals a try.
> 
> Do you have the low letoff mods on your cams?


I don't know how do I tell?


----------



## N7709K

It should say on either the bottom limbs if you have low letoff, or look at the mods on the cams


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> any other schnazzy bows out there?


that's what I'm wanting to know, we need to have like an official sticky or something so whatever bows we might have we can put pics of it on that or if we make any major changes to it. Sometime this next year (hopefully it won't take me too long) I will be buying either a Hoyt Alphamax 32 or 35 and it will be either my back-up bow/elk rig or my main bow all depending on how much I like it compared to my Z7 which I really like.


----------



## Jared Les

N7709K said:


> It should say on either the bottom limbs if you have low letoff, or look at the mods on the cams


The mods say 75%. I assume 65% is low let-off. Do I just need different mods to change to low let-off?


----------



## N7709K

Yep, new mods change the letoff... the 65% is a little nicer than 75%, and a little more like spirals


----------



## outdoorsman3

going to order my new hoyt rampage xt, bone collector/camo, beman bone collector MFX arrows, Bone collector team extreme 4 pin sight. fuse stabilizer and quiver. :shade: im excited. 55# 26ish DL


----------



## Ignition kid

outdoorsman3 said:


> going to order my new hoyt rampage xt, bone collector/camo, beman bone collector MFX arrows, Bone collector team extreme 4 pin sight. fuse stabilizer and quiver. :shade: im excited. 55# 26ish DL


cool, can't wait to see it!


----------



## N7709K

here's my am35 as it sits now... gotta change a couple small things and then its gonna be all set


----------



## huntergal111

Here's my Mathews C4.
best bow I've ever had. 
here's what I have:
60# 26" minimax cam set at 48# (approx) (cam is under-rotated a bit)
Shibuya sight bar with Viper scope and 6x lens
Bernies stab. and Vbar with cartel weights
trophy taker .010 spring steel rest
spec archery peep and clar.
easton x7 eclipse (target) (w/ rod menzers pin points )
gold tip pro 22 (3-D)
Mini Evolution release
Oquirrh Savage strings and cables
and I think that's it. 
Oh Mathews custom riser dampeners too lol.

I have a Monster 6 also that I set up for 3-D and outdoor but I am waiting for the new monsters to come out. I'm hopefully going to get a Orange Smoke Monster 7 (or whatever they come out with) soon!


----------



## outdoorsman193

I guess ill get in this. I have four different bows, all hoyts. But this is the one i'll be shooting for the year. Only changes is the rest(goin to a jesse mount pro tuner), and stabs(fuse blades). it'll prolly end up with some winner's choice strings too. Alpha elite by the way, is a great holding bow. Can't wait to tear the 3d corses up with it.


----------



## outdoorsman193

Oh, the site also has a excel X31 scope on it now


----------



## Ignition kid

that's one nice rig, a monster 7 would be a really good choice especially if you use it for 3-d because of the better speed you will get with it with your set-up.


huntergal111 said:


> Here's my Mathews C4.
> best bow I've ever had.
> here's what I have:
> 60# 26" minimax cam set at 48# (approx) (cam is under-rotated a bit)
> Shibuya sight bar with Viper scope and 6x lens
> Bernies stab. and Vbar with cartel weights
> trophy taker .010 spring steel rest
> spec archery peep and clar.
> easton x7 eclipse (target) (w/ rod menzers pin points )
> gold tip pro 22 (3-D)
> Mini Evolution release
> Oquirrh Savage strings and cables
> and I think that's it.
> Oh Mathews custom riser dampeners too lol.
> 
> I have a Monster 6 also that I set up for 3-D and outdoor but I am waiting for the new monsters to come out. I'm hopefully going to get a Orange Smoke Monster 7 (or whatever they come out with) soon!
> View attachment 944979


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

dude i love your bow outdoorsman. its awesome lookin!!! and sweet bow huntergal!!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

Just bought a z7 havent got all the components installed its a 28.5 w/loop 60-70 currently set at 70 with wicked1 strings soon


----------



## x-hunta

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> Just bought a z7 havent got all the components installed its a 28.5 w/loop 60-70 currently set at 70 with wicked1 strings soon


Amen to that.


----------



## N7709K

M7 are nice, but they still don't hold a candle to the shallow track cammed version of the M6... M7 shoots better though


----------



## meatmissile

My Axe6 blackout package.This thing shoots sweet and at 52 lbs is effortless to draw..


----------



## huntergal111

N7709K said:


> M7 are nice, but they still don't hold a candle to the shallow track cammed version of the M6... M7 shoots better though


I like my M6 but the M7 are so much nicer to shoot because they are less agressive and have a nicer wall in my opinion. they are a lot more balanced too



Ignition kid said:


> that's one nice rig, a monster 7 would be a really good choice especially if you use it for 3-d because of the better speed you will get with it with your set-up.


Thanks, Yea I will deff get more speed with a M7 than my C4 haha even at 60#. I was planning on shooting this 3-D season with my C4 but not if I get a Monster lol yea I love my bow! wouldn't trade it for... really anything  lol shoots incredible for me, hope it shows in tournies this year!


----------



## N7709K

Have you shot one with the original cams? The shallow track cams that they first came out with were really nice. Friend of mine had them on his monster until it derailed..... at 74lbs if felt like bout 65ish smoother draw than my alphamax with about as good as of a wall. New cams for some reason draw diff....


----------



## Ignition kid

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> Just bought a z7 havent got all the components installed its a 28.5 w/loop 60-70 currently set at 70 with wicked1 strings soon


 allright another Z7 shooter!


----------



## Ignition kid

huntergal111 said:


> I like my M6 but the M7 are so much nicer to shoot because they are less agressive and have a nicer wall in my opinion. they are a lot more balanced too
> 
> 
> You know some people are putting M7 mods on the M6's and they aren't loosing but a few fps than with the regular mods on it. If I buy a Monster instead of an Alphamax 35 (all depending on what I can find at a better price) I would prefer the M7 mods on it so it doesn't kill me when it drops into let-off.


----------



## huntergal111

yea I know it does shoot a lot nicer with the M7 mods on it but it voids the warranty unfortunately. and really, the Monsters have the reputation of riping your arms off but if you know how to shoot it and everything it is really smooth. it's just those guys who come in and think they are all that and pull back a 70# when they can't handle it and they hurt themselves and then go around saying the monster kills you when you draw it. mine isn't aggressive at all! it's really smooth and doesn't rip your arm off when you pull it back lol.
Trust me once you get it and you start getting used to it (after the first 2 shots) you get used to it and it's not a problem at all. like at ALL. lol
my M6 at 55 pounds pulls very nicely even compared to my C4 at 46 pounds.


----------



## huntergal111

N7709K said:


> Have you shot one with the original cams? The shallow track cams that they first came out with were really nice. Friend of mine had them on his monster until it derailed..... at 74lbs if felt like bout 65ish smoother draw than my alphamax with about as good as of a wall. New cams for some reason draw diff....


yea I have shot the original cam's. that's what mine is. but between that mine and a newer one on the shelf, I can't tell a whole lot of difference, I mean I can tell some but not anything extremely noticeable. yea the monsters aren't nearly as aggressive as people make them out to be. I haven't really shot them side by side so I can't say for sure but if you know how to shoot the bow well it's going to be fine no matter what cam. just because it's a mathews  lol


----------



## Ignition kid

ya that's true, and I can't stand guys who struggle to draw their bows back, to me if you can't pull it traight back without having to lift it up to the sky and can't do it all day long then they need to lighten up the poundage, and especially with a Monster or any kind of speed bow you don't need all of that draw weight unless you can handle it fine.


huntergal111 said:


> yea I know it does shoot a lot nicer with the M7 mods on it but it voids the warranty unfortunately. and really, the Monsters have the reputation of riping your arms off but if you know how to shoot it and everything it is really smooth. it's just those guys who come in and think they are all that and pull back a 70# when they can't handle it and they hurt themselves and then go around saying the monster kills you when you draw it. mine isn't aggressive at all! it's really smooth and doesn't rip your arm off when you pull it back lol.
> Trust me once you get it and you start getting used to it (after the first 2 shots) you get used to it and it's not a problem at all. like at ALL. lol
> my M6 at 55 pounds pulls very nicely even compared to my C4 at 46 pounds.


----------



## huntergal111

Ignition kid said:


> ya that's true, and I can't stand guys who struggle to draw their bows back, to me if you can't pull it traight back without having to lift it up to the sky and can't do it all day long then they need to lighten up the poundage, and especially with a Monster or any kind of speed bow you don't need all of that draw weight unless you can handle it fine.


YEA exactly


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

the monster is one sweet looking bow! especially with a target setup! but its a mathews, so not for me:icon_1_lol::wink:


----------



## N7709K

monster and xlr8 aren't bad at all.. its people who creep who have an issue.... m7 is a better drop into the valley but a stiffer draw at 70lbs


----------



## huntergal111

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> the monster is one sweet looking bow! especially with a target setup! but its a mathews, so not for me:icon_1_lol::wink:


yea that's so funny  lol it is really cool looking 'especially with a target setup' lol my Dad has M7 with a target set up and it is sweet! that's why I can't wait for one lol


----------



## N7709K

ordered my AE this am... well i had it done for me

either blackout or pearl white.. idk what yet guess its add to the surprise of it getting here


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> ordered my AE this am... well i had it done for me
> 
> either blackout or pearl white.. idk what yet guess its add to the surprise of it getting here


yep, I guess, can't wait to see the pictures when it comes. I'd rather black out because black is slimming! Just kidding, I like black just because it looks cool, bit either color should look great.


----------



## Ignition kid

Y the Monster 6 to me is one bad looking bow (in a good way), it definitely looks fast and the name Monster suits it great, now all of you guys are making me want a Monster instead of an Alphamax, to me either one will be great for what I want it for, definitely would make a great elk hunting rig.
12 ring shooter you better not be hatin' a Monster because of the brand it is because I hate those kind of guys


----------



## N7709K

i got black ones now and they are nice.. but white is good.. gonna add black pockets and cams next season


----------



## huntergal111

Ignition kid said:


> Y the Monster 6 to me is one bad looking bow (in a good way), it definitely looks fast and the name Monster suits it great, now all of you guys are making me want a Monster instead of an Alphamax, to me either one will be great for what I want it for, definitely would make a great elk hunting rig.
> 12 ring shooter you better not be hatin' a Monster because of the brand it is because I hate those kind of guys


lol yea it does and you should want a monster instead of an Alphamax they're better than hoyts haha jk
and yea Dylan don't be a hater man lol xD


----------



## Rory/MO




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

im not a hater!! lol


----------



## countryboy173

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> im not a hater!! lol


No hater, just a fanboy


----------



## hunter14

:set1_rolf2:


countryboy173 said:


> No hater, just a fanboy


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

a fanboy of what? you two are the fanboys! i shoot two different brands of bows!!


----------



## outdoorsman193

I haven't really shot a M6 or 7, but I have shot a XLR8 and even at 80 lbs I liked it. If you draw and shoot with proper form they aren't bad at all. I dont think any new bow is honestly, just what ya want. It's kinda like a article I read the other day about Travis T bone turner's setup. He sets the bow ut with a have inch shorter draw length on the bottom cam to take the valley out of a fual cam, so it's like a spiral. 

Personally I wanted to try something a little different this year. Something that had a nuetral wieghted riser, stiff in the riser and a smoother cam with a harder back wall. The alpha elite fit the bill perfectly and I couldn't be happier. Good luck to the one that order that black or white one, you wont be disappointed


----------



## countryboy173

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> a fanboy of what? you two are the fanboys! i shoot two different brands of bows!!


I had a Mathews in the tree with me this Fall. But thats just because my Dad had the Switchback he wasn't doing anything was, and the main reason being I didn't wanna take my Athens out there in the rain and elements and stuff.


----------



## Ignition kid

huntergal111 said:


> lol yea it does and you should want a monster instead of an Alphamax they're better than hoyts haha jk
> and yea Dylan don't be a hater man lol xD


actually that reminds me of a guy that was at our old hunting club that used to shoot a Switchback and he was saying that he had shot them all and to him mathews was the best and 2 weeks later he comes into camp with a hoyt alphamax, now him and I talk smack back and forth about which brand is better (not being serious, the 2 of us are kidding around with eachother)


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I think that my next bow to me is going to be a Monster, since Mathews is the best anyways! 
No but the main reason is because I allready have a smooth bow, so now I think I want something that's meant for speed, I'm not a speed freak by no means, I mean look at my set-up, I'm shooting a 405 grain arrow at 27" going to be 70# and I am probably only shooting 270 fps out of my bow but the deer and the target can't tell the difference between 270 fps and 300 fps especially when the arrow is covered with blood on the other side of him and he feels a little dizzy then darkness!
But also to me the Monster will make a great elk bow for the added speed and length of it and when I get one I will most likely have a 7 pin sight on it. And like you guys were saying before on what bows may feel good, just about any bow on the market today is smooth, quiet, and near vibration free regardless of if it's a speed bow or not.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

ignition kid, i dont know how well a 7 pin sight will work on that bow, there will be now pin gap whatsoever, my PSE had no pin gap out to 40 yards, so i ended up with an HHA


----------



## N7709K

270 and 300 is a lot of diff when you shoot heavier arrows.... and don't expect to shoot a .400 spine fmj out of a monster, they like stiff arrows(friend of mine is 27" 72lbs shooting a 27" 340spine to get bh's to shoot good).. he's getting like 265ish but don't quote me


----------



## Ignition kid

Oh I know 30 fps is a big difference especially with the same weight of arrow, and don't think that I'm expecting that kind of difference between my Z7 and a Monster 6, I will just have to see what arrow it will shoot good with, if anything I can just drop my poundage a few pounds maybe to 65#-67# and shoot a 400 spine but we will see, or I may just go back to an axis N-fused for it and shoot 340's or something.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

im shooting 303gr arrow at 55lbs and 26.5 dl.... all my pins were touching.


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> im shooting 303gr arrow at 55lbs and 26.5 dl.... all my pins were touching.


 but ya that's a pretty light weight arrow and out of your x-force which is allready faster than my Z7


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

but when you get the monster, which is faster than my X-Force.... its evens out. im just warning you, watch out for the gaps


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I can understand, my Dad has a Reezen (30" 72#) and when he had his 20 and 30 yard pins touching, they would blend together into one pin so he just split the difference so that his 1st pin shoots a little high at 20 and a little low at 30, but that's also why I will be shooting an Easton Axis or Axis FMJ, if I keep with the Axis N-fused for the Monster my arrows will weight in a 370-375 grains (and all of these are if it will shoot a 400 spine good) and a FMJ would be 400- 405 grains and that's the same spine and same length. Like I said, I'm not a speed freak, I'd rather more forgiveness and better accurracy with a slower speed than an all out speed raging machine, but I think a Monster would be a good choice for me especially since when I get one I will put a 7 pin sight on it and have it dead on out to 80 yards and that it would make a great elk hunting/western game bow for areas that it would be normal to take further shots, but not saying that I wouldn't with my Z7 it's just that with a Monster I would have better KE and flatter shooting with it than my Z7 which is what you would rather have when you are taking 60-70+ yard shots at animals.


----------



## N7709K

Clint, really don't plan on a 400spine.. they will shoot fine until you put a fixed blade on and try to tune.... they favor a stiff spine


----------



## huntergal111

Ignition kid said:


> Ya I think that my next bow to me is going to be a Monster, since Mathews is the best anyways!
> No but the main reason is because I allready have a smooth bow, so now I think I want something that's meant for speed, I'm not a speed freak by no means, I mean look at my set-up, I'm shooting a 405 grain arrow at 27" going to be 70# and I am probably only shooting 270 fps out of my bow but the deer and the target can't tell the difference between 270 fps and 300 fps especially when the arrow is covered with blood on the other side of him and he feels a little dizzy then darkness!
> But also to me the Monster will make a great elk bow for the added speed and length of it and when I get one I will most likely have a 7 pin sight on it. And like you guys were saying before on what bows may feel good, just about any bow on the market today is smooth, quiet, and near vibration free regardless of if it's a speed bow or not.


OH YEA! YOU BET MATHEWS IS THE BEST lol you can say that again. and the Monster and the Z7 are both smooth awesome shooting bows so then you will have a smooth bow (that's already fast) and a smooth FAST (er) bow lol.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I understand n77 if so then maybe I will go with the 340 axis n-fused or maybe some acc pro series that easton came out with for 2010 purposely for bowhunters or something, with the way I'm growing, I will probably have to shoot a 340 spine out my Z7 as well by the time I get a Monster.
and huntergal ya Mathews is the best  and ya then I'll have the best of both worlds, a speed bow and a smooth shooting bow!


----------



## hoytarcherygal

GET SERIOUS, GET HOYT! hahaha


huntergal111 said:


> OH YEA! YOU BET MATHEWS IS THE BEST lol you can say that again. and the Monster and the Z7 are both smooth awesome shooting bows so then you will have a smooth bow (that's already fast) and a smooth FAST (er) bow lol.


----------



## Ignition kid

No don't Hoyt em' kill em!


----------



## N7709K

N-fused are nice but they are heavy too unfortunatly... you may want to look into epics n-fused or maybe some acc 3-71.

For pin gap, I'm shooting a 470gr arrows(ish haven't weighed them yet) at 270fps and I have a tough time getting my setup to 80yds but I have to play with peep height and some stuff


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ignition kid, i dont know how well a 7 pin sight will work on that bow, there will be now pin gap whatsoever, my PSE had no pin gap out to 40 yards, so i ended up with an HHA


ya I thought about a single pin but I would never like it as far as hunting goes because I wouldn't put up with having to adjust my sight for the shot distance, but as for competiton goes ya I'd buy one but that's not what this bow is going to be used for most of the time. And with a 375-400 grain arrow it may not be too bad especially if I were to get .010 pins instead of the .019 all depending on how bright the .010's are


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> N-fused are nice but they are heavy too unfortunatly... you may want to look into epics n-fused or maybe some acc 3-71.
> 
> For pin gap, I'm shooting a 470gr arrows(ish haven't weighed them yet) at 270fps and I have a tough time getting my setup to 80yds but I have to play with peep height and some stuff


 but ya that's 470 grains and not 400, with a 340 spine axis n-fused with a 100 grain tip I shouldn't be over 400 grains, or if that because the difference per inch between a 400 and a 340 axis is half a grain per inch, so maybe 15 grains more than what my arrows are now or 20 grains more so that would be at 385-390 grains at 27" 70#.


----------



## N7709K

Clint, I have some 340 n-fused 29.5" with 100gr tips wraps and quickspins which come in at 440grs..


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

X-weaves!


----------



## monster-fan

Ignition kid said:


> Y the Monster 6 to me is one bad looking bow (in a good way), it definitely looks fast and the name Monster suits it great, now all of you guys are making me want a Monster instead of an Alphamax, to me either one will be great for what I want it for, definitely would make a great elk hunting rig.
> 12 ring shooter you better not be hatin' a Monster because of the brand it is because I hate those kind of guys


i love my monster 6! The stiff draw doesn't bother me one bit & its an extremely fast bow. just don't try letting down if your not used to the explosiveness.


----------



## monster-fan

huntergal111 said:


> OH YEA! YOU BET MATHEWS IS THE BEST lol you can say that again. and the Monster and the Z7 are both smooth awesome shooting bows so then you will have a smooth bow (that's already fast) and a smooth FAST (er) bow lol.


:amen: im glad im not the only one who thinks that!


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Clint, I have some 340 n-fused 29.5" with 100gr tips wraps and quickspins which come in at 440grs..


ya at 29.5".
anyways just forget about it I don't really care right now because I won't even start looking for a Monster until I have the money for one which will be a while since I have to earn up $350 for my mission trip before I buy another bow.
thanks anyways though


----------



## huntergal111

monster-fan said:


> :amen: im glad im not the only one who thinks that!


lol definitely not


----------



## huntergal111

monster-fan said:


> i love my monster 6! The stiff draw doesn't bother me one bit & its an extremely fast bow. just don't try letting down if your not used to the explosiveness.


yea. I don't even think that the Monsters even have a stiff draw... and I don't have a problem with letting it down either lol letting down is just like letting down my c4 but I have seen these big 'tough' dudes come into the shop and try pulling back a 70# and then spit the strings off of the cams trying to let it down so I know they can be pretty hard if you don't know how it's going to be but like I said I really don't think there's anything stiff or whatever about it lol... but maybe that because it's only at 55# lol


----------



## 09Admiral




----------



## hoytarcherygal

its the same thing!!! lol


Ignition kid said:


> No don't Hoyt em' kill em!


----------



## Ignition kid

hoytarcherygal said:


> its the same thing!!! lol


is it?


----------



## Ignition kid

I don't know if it's the same with the Monster but when I got my Z7 the one thing I didn't like about it at first (now it's not a problem) is the stiff draw. When I got it and when I had my Switchback I was probably pulling 65# with it and when I got my Z7 it was at 58# and was almost harder to draw back but it was faster than the Switchback at 65# and I could tell even by not shooting it through the chronograph. But like I said now it's no problem I'm pulling it back at 65# with ease and I will be getting it up to 70# as soon as I get my 27" cam put on and get my arrows.


huntergal111 said:


> yea. I don't even think that the Monsters even have a stiff draw... and I don't have a problem with letting it down either lol letting down is just like letting down my c4 but I have seen these big 'tough' dudes come into the shop and try pulling back a 70# and then spit the strings off of the cams trying to let it down so I know they can be pretty hard if you don't know how it's going to be but like I said I really don't think there's anything stiff or whatever about it lol... but maybe that because it's only at 55# lol


----------



## LittleBucker

heres mine


----------



## huntergal111

Ignition kid said:


> I don't know if it's the same with the Monster but when I got my Z7 the one thing I didn't like about it at first (now it's not a problem) is the stiff draw. When I got it and when I had my Switchback I was probably pulling 65# with it and when I got my Z7 it was at 58# and was almost harder to draw back but it was faster than the Switchback at 65# and I could tell even by not shooting it through the chronograph. But like I said now it's no problem I'm pulling it back at 65# with ease and I will be getting it up to 70# as soon as I get my 27" cam put on and get my arrows.


well I don't know but yesterday at the Mathews Retailers show I shot a monster 7 at 60# 29" and it was absolutely amazing!!(even with a 4" too long draw lol)!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was as smooth as butter I'm not even kidding you lol it was really good I was even a bit surprised. I expected it to be at least a little harsh but I was stunned when I pulled it back. lol I can't wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
the Z7 is a little bit stiff but just on the rollover really.


----------



## Ignition kid

huntergal111 said:


> well I don't know but yesterday at the Mathews Retailers show I shot a monster 7 at 60# 29" and it was absolutely amazing!!(even with a 4" too long draw lol)!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was as smooth as butter I'm not even kidding you lol it was really good I was even a bit surprised. I expected it to be at least a little harsh but I was stunned when I pulled it back. lol I can't wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> the Z7 is a little bit stiff but just on the rollover really.


I was just comparing my Z7 with the Switchback that I had that's all, not that it's a problem anymore. Ya actually I was reading on the mathews forums just when the original Z7 came out and the M7 some guys were liking the M7 better as far as smoothness goes.


----------



## N7709K

I'll put some new pics up when I get back from the weekend


----------



## huntergal111

Ignition kid said:


> I was just comparing my Z7 with the Switchback that I had that's all, not that it's a problem anymore. Ya actually I was reading on the mathews forums just when the original Z7 came out and the M7 some guys were liking the M7 better as far as smoothness goes.


oh ok yea then it would be a little stiff haha I was comparing to a monster or reezen or something. and yea I think they were liking it better


----------



## fisherboy_01

heres mine, 2010 Hoyt Alphaburner, 55# draw, 28in DL


----------



## outdoorsman3

well guys, my bow is not in my hands yet. it has been 55 days. i think i know one pro shop and maybe company that wont get my business any more.. *cough hoyt cough* :elf_moon::nono:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

outdoorsman3 said:


> well guys, my bow is not in my hands yet. it has been 55 days. i think i know one pro shop and maybe company that wont get my business any more.. *cough hoyt cough* :elf_moon::nono:


dont say that dude, every company gets behind in the beginning of a new lineup, my snow camo XLR took 3 months. and PSE is like 7000-8000 bows behind right now.. it happens.


----------



## Ignition kid

nice looking bow fisherboy!


----------



## N7709K

Its not a hoyt issue, unless you have a custom order. If your dealer has the order in to hoyt it shouldn't be that long. Even target bows are shipping in 6 weeks or less so I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that your dealer didn't order your bow right away.


----------



## outdoorsman3

N7709K said:


> Its not a hoyt issue, unless you have a custom order. If your dealer has the order in to hoyt it shouldn't be that long. Even target bows are shipping in 6 weeks or less so I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that your dealer didn't order your bow right away.


yeah, i dont think im gonna do anything with him anymore. because i ordered it on a friday and he said he would order it monday.


----------



## N7709K

I should have had my VE+ 2.5 weeks ago but i still haven't heard nor see a thing about when it should show.. 


I would ask your shop for a date as to when it should show


----------



## outdoorsman3

N7709K said:


> I should have had my VE+ 2.5 weeks ago but i still haven't heard nor see a thing about when it should show..
> 
> 
> I would ask your shop for a date as to when it should show


i called today and they said they are shipping it thursday. so next week.. over 60 days.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

outdoorsman3 said:


> i called today and they said they are shipping it thursday. so next week.. over 60 days.


itll be alright dude, i know waiting sucks, but it will be worth it in the end, believe me..


----------



## N7709K

Last bow i ordered took 3 extra weeks to get in... got in the day before i left for vegas

Gonna put up more pics today, new strings on the burner look sweet... put em on last night, tried to get rid of cam lean.. but i got frustrated and gave up. put the peep in and shot a 57x so the bow shoots great. now just to have the strings settle so i can serve the peep in


----------



## Ignition kid

cool, what color string did u get?


N7709K said:


> Last bow i ordered took 3 extra weeks to get in... got in the day before i left for vegas
> 
> Gonna put up more pics today, new strings on the burner look sweet... put em on last night, tried to get rid of cam lean.. but i got frustrated and gave up. put the peep in and shot a 57x so the bow shoots great. now just to have the strings settle so i can serve the peep in


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

a few pics i just took!


----------



## outdoorsman3

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> a few pics i just took!


nice lookin bow!


----------



## Ignition kid

Hey, I can't see your bow, it matches the snow too well  lol!
Ya that snow camo sure does look nice!


----------



## N7709K

looks like i may be getting a a new bow sooner than later.. the burner is acting up after the string change and the VE+ has no known eta

get to put a call or two in tomorrow and find the status of my VE+, but if its not gonna get in within two weeks it looks like a CE for me


----------



## corpralbarn

N7709K said:


> looks like i may be getting a a new bow sooner than later.. the burner is acting up after the string change and the VE+ has no known eta
> 
> get to put a call or two in tomorrow and find the status of my VE+, but if its not gonna get in within two weeks it looks like a CE for me


 Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Schpankme




----------



## hoytarcherygal

looks sweet


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> a few pics i just took!


----------



## hunter14




----------



## 3994555

2010 mathews z7
[email protected]


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> looks like i may be getting a a new bow sooner than later.. the burner is acting up after the string change and the VE+ has no known eta
> 
> get to put a call or two in tomorrow and find the status of my VE+, but if its not gonna get in within two weeks it looks like a CE for me


well keep in mind you need to break the strings in a little, and make sure that the ata and the brace height are the same as factory specs, and that the cams are synchronized togetther when they are drawen back and that they are timed right, all of these can affect how it shoots compared to how it did, and make sure that the strings are the right length as well.


----------



## Ignition kid

Nice Elite, and nice looking Z7, as well as the Athens.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Ignition kid said:


> well keep in mind you need to break the strings in a little, and make sure that the ata and the brace height are the same as factory specs, and that the cams are synchronized togetther when they are drawen back and that they are timed right, all of these can affect how it shoots compared to how it did, and make sure that the strings are the right length as well.


hes a 55x+ shooter, im pretty sure he knows to make sure his bow is in spec


----------



## DEAD 10

lol, man this is intertaining


----------



## N7709K

Its timed perfect, ata is dead on and so is brace.. but its 30-40fps slow


----------



## Sighting In

N7709K said:


> Its timed perfect, ata is dead on and so is brace.. but its 30-40fps slow


You sure nothing got bent or broken on the plane? Lbs the same? That really sucks, man.


----------



## N7709K

haven't had it on a plane, ever.... it shoots just fine, still pounds x's but its slow


----------



## corpralbarn

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> hes a 55x+ shooter, im pretty sure he knows to make sure his bow is in spec


Heck im probably a 25X shooter and know this.


----------



## DEAD 10

N7709K said:


> haven't had it on a plane, ever.... it shoots just fine, still pounds x's but its slow


lol put it like this a slow 10 beasts a fast 9 every time.


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> hes a 55x+ shooter, im pretty sure he knows to make sure his bow is in spec


that's not meaning that I don't know what I'm saying either, just 'cause someone shoots good doen't mean that they know everything, not saying that he doesn't know alot about that stuff but......


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> haven't had it on a plane, ever.... it shoots just fine, still pounds x's but its slow


well theres obviously something wrong with it then, is the string still the right length, but are the 2 cams synchronized with eachother though, and is the tiller the same? It could be quite a few things for that, other than the # being way off but that would mean that the cable needs shortened but if the ata is dead on then that's not the problem.


----------



## N7709K

Clint,

ATA, Brace, and cam timing is spot on. maxes right at 60lbs where it did from factory. I've been around the shop for a good while and this isn't the first bow that i've worked on. I know what i'm doing. If i didn't hunt with it i wouldn't worry about speed since it shoots really good (448 31x vegas round tonight). I got it to about 24slow now, but i'm gonna wait until this summer to play with it because its not important

My burner has always been slow, just lived with it. Never was an issue since i could shoot my fmj's at 60lbs the same speed as my 70lb bow.


----------



## Ignition kid

well if it's maxing out to factory specs and if it's shooting that good for you then I'd leave it alone.

Ya, I know that you've been around bows and what not well I have too, you're not the only one and don't make it sound like that you're the only one that knows what they're doing. Just cause I hunt more than anything doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing. I can do just about anything to a bow that I want to as well.

But ya and I'd also leave it alone if it's still shooting faster than your other bows with them heavier arrows.


N7709K said:


> Clint,
> 
> ATA, Brace, and cam timing is spot on. maxes right at 60lbs where it did from factory. I've been around the shop for a good while and this isn't the first bow that i've worked on. I know what i'm doing. If i didn't hunt with it i wouldn't worry about speed since it shoots really good (448 31x vegas round tonight). I got it to about 24slow now, but i'm gonna wait until this summer to play with it because its not important
> 
> My burner has always been slow, just lived with it. Never was an issue since i could shoot my fmj's at 60lbs the same speed as my 70lb bow.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Diamond iceman


----------



## N7709K

here's what i got left.... gonna add a couple more this year though


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

Captain


----------



## HuntLions_94

N7709K said:


> here's what i got left.... gonna add a couple more this year though



Are you shooting limbdriver rests? If you are how do you like them?

Thanks,
Rhett


----------



## N7709K

Rhett,

Yep those are limbdrivers. So far i haven't found a better rest. They are super easy to setup and tune. 

On the burner i have a custom target launcher and on the am35 i have a regular target launcher, both shoot amazing


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

From left to right. My little brothers Hoyt Ruckus, my Hoyt Ultratec, my Diamond Air Raid SC.


----------



## N7709K

tweaked weights on the main and played with the new scopes today.. i'll get some pics up later, but i got the combo down now


----------



## Sighting In

.22outdoorsmen said:


> From left to right. My little brothers Hoyt Ruckus, my Hoyt Ultratec, my Diamond Air Raid SC.


How do you like that new Air Raid? I personally preferred the old one myself. Thought it was nicer to draw.


----------



## HuntLions_94

N7709K said:


> Rhett,
> 
> Yep those are limbdrivers. So far i haven't found a better rest. They are super easy to setup and tune.
> 
> On the burner i have a custom target launcher and on the am35 i have a regular target launcher, both shoot amazing



Thanks you very much sir! I have a limbdriver coming with my new Hoyt AM 32. I'm trying to figure out if I want to stick with my Trophy Taker Pronghorn or try out the limbdriver. 

Thanks again,
Rhett


----------



## N7709K

Not a problem, if you need any help setting it up when it gets in just drop me a message and i'll help you out.

Which blade did you get?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Sighting In said:


> How do you like that new Air Raid? I personally preferred the old one myself. Thought it was nicer to draw.


I love it. Real smooth draw I think. Shoots good. And not to meantion its pretty fast!


----------



## N7709K

got a good call today from the shop.. VE+ showed up, hopefully i'm gonna get to the shop tomorrow to pick her up and put the vt's on


----------



## HuntLions_94

N7709K said:


> Not a problem, if you need any help setting it up when it gets in just drop me a message and i'll help you out.
> 
> Which blade did you get?



Standard blade, It came already set up on the bow. Not sure what I need to check and see if it's in tune or not. I'm taking it to the shop tomorrow to have the peep retied, I might just have him check the rest.

Thanks,
Rhett

Got the new AM today, fletching arrows right now, will try and post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## N7709K

set the burner up for a little testing today.. the truespot double vision kit is amazing, i have never been able to get on target this fast and hold so solid at 40yds with a scope


----------



## outdoorsman3

N7709K said:


> got a good call today from the shop.. VE+ showed up, hopefully i'm gonna get to the shop tomorrow to pick her up and put the vt's on


how long did it take to get to the shop?


----------



## N7709K

7.5 weeks


----------



## outdoorsman3

N7709K said:


> 7.5 weeks


ouch, mine took 6, and i thought i waited a long time. ( well i did ) got any clue on why theyve been taking so long?


----------



## N7709K

just the time of the year.... i got lucky, it was supposed to be another 4 weeks


----------



## muzzyman1212

Im very jealous of you N7709K.


----------



## N7709K

If your jealous now, maybe i shouldn't put up pics.. or say how it shoots


----------



## killerloop

*pics not yammering*

wow 6 pages and only like 10 pic of bows,,,, too much jibber jabber,lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

killerloop said:


> wow 6 pages and only like 10 pic of bows,,,, too much jibber jabber,lol


i hate you because of your bow.. just messin dude, awesome bow, awesome look


----------



## killerloop

outdoorsman3 said:


> i hate you because of your bow.. just messin dude, awesome bow, awesome look


why, whats wrong with the rampage?


----------



## outdoorsman3

killerloop said:


> why, whats wrong with the rampage?


you know the carbon element is better  but I'm going to get it tomorrow, so ill see haha


----------



## killerloop

outdoorsman3 said:


> you know the carbon element is better  but I'm going to get it tomorrow, so ill see haha


 good luck, not a thing wrong with a rampage.... you have the right flavor!


----------



## outdoorsman3

killerloop said:


> good luck, not a thing wrong with a rampage.... you have the right flavor!


yeah haha. and im getting the carbon blade 11.5"


----------



## bowtechman88

here's my 2011 Assassin


----------



## NMYoungGun

bowtechman88 said:


> here's my 2011 Assassin


that is a sweet looking rig. Ive heard alot about the Assassin. How do you like it??


----------



## bowtechman88

NMYoungGun said:


> that is a sweet looking rig. Ive heard alot about the Assassin. How do you like it??


I dont like it....... I LOVE it! It shoots lights out: fast, smooth (but a little stiff) draw with the speed mods (havent tried the smooth mods), and quiet as well as light. I need to take some more pics of it with the octane quiver on it, but i guess ill wait until the weather gets better so I can take um outside


----------



## HuntLions_94

New AM32! Shooting the 3d course the other day! But right now she is set up for hunting (season ends monday  )


----------



## bowtechman88

HuntLions_94 said:


> New AM32! Shooting the 3d course the other day! But right now she is set up for hunting (season ends monday  )


hey, at least you still have season! Nice bow btw


----------



## HuntLions_94

Good point, and thank you sir!


----------



## outdoorsman3

well guys here my bow after that long wait..


----------



## killerloop

looks good od man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

killerloop said:


> looks good od man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks


----------



## dadi1004

Wow !! ....all faccy one, I can not afford to get one, thery **** so great to me.


----------



## bow hunter11




----------



## hoytarcherygal

for sure it is lol


Ignition kid said:


> is it?


----------



## Ignition kid

nice looking bows guys.


----------

